# EIT / LSIT Registration in California - October 2012



## CAPLS (May 24, 2012)

Important Changes to EIT / LSIT Registration beginning with the October 2012 exams for California applicants!

Candidates for the FE and FS examinations will now pay NCEES directly for their examination during the registration process and will not be required to submit an application and fee to the California board for E.I.T./L.S.I.T. certification *until after they have passed the required examination*.

* How do I register?*

* FE/FS exam candidates*


Register with NCEES during open registration period (Beginning June 15, 2012 for the October 2012 exams)

Pay NCEES for national exam-related expenses during registration process.

Candidates who pass the FE or FS examination are required to submit an application and fee to the California board to obtain E.I.T. or L.S.I.T. certification. Visit http://www.pels.ca.gov to obtain the California E.I.T./L.S.I.T. application (New EIT/LSIT application will be posted soon)


More information can be obtained by visiting http://www.ncees.org/Exams/States/CA.php


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumping this the top so that potential EIT candidates can see the changes.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## sjhadden (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone recieved their EIT certificate from the CA Board yet. I submitted application in mid-December. Have not recieved it yet.


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 29, 2013)

sjhadden,

Contact Jennifer Mueller at [email protected] and she should be able to inform you of the status of your application.

Ric Moore


----------

